# Synit Banshee M, all out



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a request for a build on a Synit Banshee M, and I did not want to do it. It ended up being "do whatever you want with it, and I don't care if it takes a year". Hard to say no to that. Part of this build was already on the list for something I wanted for myself, but the grips showed up in my head after the lime and black grip set I finished a couple months ago. So, once I saw it, I had to get it out of my head. 

I don't even want to talk about how long the grips took. It could not be put into hours, more like days. I learned quite a bit about laminating EVA by the time it was done. The only request on the build was a painted seat. So, it got one of the best colors in my opinion, candy apple red. Those in the know, know that it's gold metallic, then red candy, then clear. I felt like it had to have gold trim. And, to top it off, it got an insert of chupacabra skin in the exposed window of the seat. Then, it received a small chunk of New Zealand paua abalone. The rest of the thread work is Throop tiger of red, black, and gold metallic. The guides are Fuji titanium sic, KW12, KW8, KB6's out, and TMNST tip.

That's about it. I'm about 95% pleased with the results. It's hard to be original.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I'm speechless....wow.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Excuse me, Jay, I'm still suck'n wind and try'n to compose my thoughts. WOW!! 95% pleased? ...you're hopeless, my friend! Those grips are beyond sick!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That is wall jewelry Jay! I'm honored to know you personally and to know the dedication you put in to your work. Nothing short of excellence!


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow wow wow


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Very awesome work Jay. Wow


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

95%!!!!!!!!??????????????? Bad *** Jay!!!! Bad ***!!!!!
Awesome job!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

jaycook said:


> I had a request for a build on a Synit Banshee M, and I did not want to do it. It ended up being "do whatever you want with it, and I don't care if it takes a year". Hard to say no to that. Part of this build was already on the list for something I wanted for myself, but the grips showed up in my head after the lime and black grip set I finished a couple months ago. So, once I saw it, I had to get it out of my head.
> 
> I don't even want to talk about how long the grips took. It could not be put into hours, more like days. I learned quite a bit about laminating EVA by the time it was done. The only request on the build was a painted seat. So, it got one of the best colors in my opinion, candy apple red. Those in the know, know that it's gold metallic, then red candy, then clear. I felt like it had to have gold trim. And, to top it off, it got an insert of chupacabra skin in the exposed window of the seat. Then, it received a small chunk of New Zealand paua abalone. The rest of the thread work is Throop tiger of red, black, and gold metallic. The guides are Fuji titanium sic, KW12, KW8, KB6's out, and TMNST tip.
> 
> That's about it. I'm about 95% pleased with the results. It's hard to be original.


Im glad to say im a proud owner of a Minus One Customs build. Beautiful work all around Jay. Way more than I imagined and those pics donâ€™t do it justice. Iâ€™ve shown it to friends and family and everyone is in awe of your work. I really appreciate all the time you put into it and the end product really shows. I actually donâ€™t want to fish it but instead hang it over my rod bench for inspiration. I do however have one gripe with the build, and its those darned progress pics. Always something of the blank and never showing anything. Plan on breaking it in real soon. Looking forward to your next build at 100%. Thanks again


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

That is a build to be proud of...


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

By far one of my favorite builds Ive seen in awhile!...That's just awesome Jay!
Juan congrats on that one...It's sick brother!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Juan you ought to be proud to own that rod. I know I sure would. Jay you've outdone yourself on that one buddy.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice to meet you at the store Jay, and the attention to detail in your work is truly amazing. Beautiful rod.

Gerry


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great work Jay, the grips and reel seat look perfect together.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments guys. 

Juan, sorry I had to keep you guessing. You have to admit though, it had a lot more wow factor this way.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, that build is impeccable. Well done sir.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Your the Builder that inspires me..... Awesome Build Brother


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

that is one sharp looking rod.

can't wait to see a rod at 100%... sheesh.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Jay looks like you Cooked with mesquite. Beautiful work. It is certainly one of a kind and a wall hanger to be sure. Love it.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*rod*

Great job


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

Sick, absolutely sick. Great looking build Jay!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Just the sight of that rod will make fish jump into the boat! I can't believe anyone has that much time to put into one rod. Would make it too valuable to sell. Have to put it into the safe and insure it.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

This one is a kind of rodbuilding orgy! Juan, you know what you have to do now, lol! At work brother!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Yupp sure do Pierre. Gonna have my work cut out for me.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Crazy Nice build jay. B A rod. Thank you again for helping me out this weekend Jay. Nice meeting you.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Great build Jay ... you are your own worst critic.... when you are 100% satisfied with a build we are all going want one just like it......


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

So say that is an impressive build would be an understatement. Amazing work Jay!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Excellent build from top to bottom. Miss ya over at the other place


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks again for all those great compliments and comments. 

I'll clarify the 95% statement. I'm very pleased with how the rod turned out, the design, and the way it all ties together. To me it looks great. And it looks better in person. I'm about 95% happy with the fit and finish. If I ever build one that I think is 100%, it might be the last. Keep pushing.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow! That's a beauty Jay and love the grips.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I like the stingray skin you put in the reel seat. Nice touch. Thanks again Jay


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

That cork work is amazing. Looks like something a computer/robot did.

Not sure I could fish with something that nice.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Love everything!!! WOW!!!


----------

